# I did it. Again. Guilty.



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw an older man using a plastic snow scoop to clear the heavy wet bank left by the highway plows...so I pulled in, and back-dragged it out and pushed it away. Took me all of 1 whole minute, and you would have thought I gave him a $100 bill.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Great,now we have to tell you what you did wrong and how it could effect your business!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

You can stop by and give me the $100.00 bill. You do not even need to back drag..... Congrats on the good deed !!!


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

some guy did that for my dad 2 years ago. very nice of him. my dad had just broke his shovel and was using a piece of plywood as a shovel.....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They're gonna start thinking you're Canadian and kick you out soon.


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

I do the same for the elderly and a pretty girl. Guilty, but the gratification from the elderly is worth it but when a pretty girl gives me a big smile and a thank you......it makes my day.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

feels nice to help people out from time to time. good for your co too, guy will remember you .maybe give you a lead on a account. happened to me.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

If he's bad for doing that, then I'm destined for hell, I've already plowed the whole driveway for an older couple for free. I wasn't asked to do it so how could I ask for a fee. And besides I'm certainly not getting any younger, and that might be me out there with my shovel someday.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I plowed the whole driveway for one of my long time landscape customers and didn't charge them anything for it. And this wouldn't be the first time ivedone that. They always do the walks themselves & they didn't even ask me to do the driveway. I was doing my parent's house 2 doors over so I just felt like it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I did the same thing for an old lady last storm. She asked how much and I said nothing. She went inside and brought out a freshly baked banana nut bread. Kept me going the next 24 hrs.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

What goes around comes around.
And it keeps karma happy.
Good job guys!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Lowballer.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Wilnip;1595514 said:


> Lowballer.


It took 12 posts before it got said. New record!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1595578 said:


> It took 12 posts before it got said. New record!


:laughing:


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

i do this type of thing often, and dont tell anyone about it when i do...


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good for you. It's nice to hear people doing hood things for our seniors. I'm just waiting for some &*%$ to chime in about how now you're behind schedule and made your regular customers wait


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

geer hed;1595474 said:


> If he's bad for doing that, then I'm destined for hell, I've already plowed the whole driveway for an older couple for free. I wasn't asked to do it so how could I ask for a fee. And besides I'm certainly not getting any younger, and that might be me out there with my shovel someday.


That's what I say. Someday I might need some help shoveling my drive and hopefully someone will pitch in.



Burkartsplow;1595505 said:


> I did the same thing for an old lady last storm. She asked how much and I said nothing. She went inside and brought out a freshly baked banana nut bread. Kept me going the next 24 hrs.


That's worth 60 bucks right there. Hard to find a woman who knows how to bake a good banana nut bread anymore.:laughing:

I do some of my neighbors around me after a storm. We're a small community and everyone looks out for each other. Feels good to give back a little.

...........


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Same here. I always take care of my neighbors. Most are elderly. They always offer to pay me but i refuse. It's great because the next day, I'll usually get a few knocks on the door with them bringing me fresh from the oven cookies, pastries, etc.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

ducaticorse;1595583 said:


> i do this type of thing often, and dont tell anyone about it when i do...


you just did

whuuup!!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1595505 said:


> I did the same thing for an old lady last storm. She asked how much and I said nothing. She went inside and brought out a freshly baked banana nut bread. Kept me going the next 24 hrs.


Cant turn down homemade food! Thumbs Up


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Rules to live by:
never turn down free food
always say yes when someone asks if they can give you cash or a check (you may never see them again)
never trust a fart
never waste a boner


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

siteworkplus;1595838 said:


> Rules to live by:
> never turn down free food
> always say yes when someone asks if they can give you cash or a check (you may never see them again)
> never trust a fart
> never waste a boner


A virgin don't never drive a Z28 
never bet the ranch on your prostate 
if it's got an adams apple its probably a man 
never trust a gay gypsy with the palm of your hand

she didn't accidentally get good in bed 
you can't join a church if your already dead 
a work uniform ain't totally nude 
brim and bass ain't seafood

when theres guns in the house one better be yours 
don't be nekkid next to any fishin' lures 
if theres girl scout cookies she's a little too young 
if you say "I do", be the ugly one

don't ever let a bald man borrow your comb 
never play strip poker in a nursin' home 
don't blame your pall bearers cause they don't show 
if your buried in the middle of the super bowl

let people borry money they'll leave you alone 
never fry bacon without a shirt on 
never spray water on a hornets nest 
a woman rarely aces the drivers test

the sign probably don't really mean massage 
never threaten anybody in camouflage 
say you love her 'til she lays down the butcher knife 
never put the moves on the boss's wife

she's messin' round on ya if yer briefs don't fit 
never trust a hitchhiker to babysit 
Cosmo's never in a happy home 
you can't cut a deal with a kidney stone

a politician ain't got an HMO 
washin' her hair means she don't wanna go 
don't ridicule a biker bout' his tattoo 
you been married nine times... hell maybe its you

Doom ain't the same as donkey kong 
if he's wearing high heels you mighta raised him wrong 
the clinic ain't the best place to pick up dates 
don't rent a room from a man named Bates

a tank top's never on a billionaire 
Stevie Ray Vaughan missed a note here and there 
how many get to heaven, no one knows 
but hell will be asses and elbows


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1595363 said:


> I saw an older man using a plastic snow scoop to clear the heavy wet bank left by the highway plows...so I pulled in, and back-dragged it out and pushed it away. Took me all of 1 whole minute, and you would have thought I gave him a $100 bill.


Cool. And even if it wasn't your intention, such acts can be the very best kind of advertising, because when he talks to people and the conversation comes up, he'll now recommend YOU.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

siteworkplus;1595838 said:


> Rules to live by:
> never turn down free food
> always say yes when someone asks if they can give you cash or a check (you may never see them again)
> never trust a fart
> never waste a boner


Never buy a car from a lot that's not paved.
Never play cards with a man named after a city.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Wilnip;1595514 said:


> Lowballer.


hahaha made me laugh


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

did my neighbors drive, apparently they had forgotten who i was. they asked why i was doing their drive, told them cause i like their dogs. it was comical.

i do my across the street neighbor because he lets me use his drive way to turn my truck and trailer around


i wanted to ask, do you ever do someones drive for free just for an excuse to hand them a card?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

birddseedd;1597160 said:


> i wanted to ask, do you ever do someones drive for free just for an excuse to hand them a card?


Nope, not for that reason. Do you?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's not a bad idea...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BC Handyman;1597171 said:


> Nope, not for that reason. Do you?


i did the other day. from time to time i do peoples drives if i have time.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

:laughing:I plowed a driveway for a senior on my route, offer of money which i refused. Then the kids next door wanted me to plow theirs which i refused since earlier they had been giving me the finger.


----------



## Lowell_Ma_Snow (Jan 17, 2009)

L.I.Mike;1597418 said:


> :Then the kids next door wanted me to plow theirs which i refused since earlier they had been giving me the finger.


Ouch, kids flipping the bird can get them a piss off pile.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Did it for my neighbor 5 years ago (the entire drive), she ended up working for a bank that has given me 20 plus accounts every year since. The money they pay has made it unnecessary to add on any additional business seeing as plowing is a secondary business of mine.
Never underestimate a good deed.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

no good deed goes unpunished for sure . give till it hurts .


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

White Gardens;1595615 said:


> I do some of my neighbors around me after a storm. We're a small community and everyone looks out for each other. Feels good to give back a little.
> 
> ...........


I did one of my regular clients on the street across from me. Some of the snow spilled out into the road and I also noticed the city hasn't cleared the street too well. So figured I'd widen to street. I thought I was doing the 2 neighbours that live at the end a favor. I'm doing my drive and one of the neighbours comes over to me and is *****ing I put all of my clients snow up on his property. I explained what I did but he was still pissed. I know better for next time and will leave the road as is.



Lowell_Ma_Snow;1595433 said:


> I do the same for the elderly and a pretty girl. Guilty, but the gratification from the elderly is worth it but when a pretty girl gives me a big smile and a thank you......it makes my day.


I had a milf come out and asked if I'd plow her for $40. I graciously accepted. When I rang the bell to get my cash her and some other milf came to the door all scantly clad. :crying:


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Karma...... Everytime i do somthin like that, I have a great week... Do somthing dumb knowing i shouldn't, bad shi_ come rollin in


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Grassman09;1598563 said:


> I did one of my regular clients on the street across from me. Some of the snow spilled out into the road and I also noticed the city hasn't cleared the street too well. So figured I'd widen to street. I thought I was doing the 2 neighbours that live at the end a favor. I'm doing my drive and one of the neighbours comes over to me and is *****ing I put all of my clients snow up on his property. I explained what I did but he was still pissed. I know better for next time and will leave the road as is.
> 
> I had a milf come out and asked if I'd plow her for $40. I graciously accepted. When I rang the bell to get my cash her and some other milf came to the door all scantly clad. :crying:


got a buddy that had a client. every time he mowed she walked around the bay windows shirtless


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

what? he yelled at your for widening the street? did you tell him you were not on his property and he had no right to talk to you?

had a guy yell at me for putting snow in his yard. i politely shut him up. we talked for a few and i stopped putting snow in his yard. guess i was kidna blocking the view.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

birddseedd;1598580 said:


> had a guy yell at me for putting snow in his yard. i politely shut him up. we talked for a few and i stopped putting snow in his yard. guess i was kidna blocking the view.


Snow stays on whichever property you found it. Do not push it into the street and especially do not push it into someone else's yard without permission. It is incredibly rude and may be illegal. For example, in your state:
http://www.rcocweb.org/Lists/PressRelease/DispForm.aspx?ID=612


> The Road Commission for Oakland County (RCOC) reminds residents and business owners that it is illegal under Michigan law to shovel or plow snow or ice onto any road or highway, or to deposit snow on a road or road shoulder in such a way that it blocks motorists' views of traffic.
> 
> "Unfortunately, we have had problems in some areas lately, when business owners and residents have plowed their driveways or parking lots by pushing the snow out into the road," explained RCOC Highway Maintenance Director Darryl Heid. "This creates a safety problem for motorists and creates additional work for the Road Commission, which, in some cases, has to re-plow the road. That can mean it will take us longer to get to other roads."
> 
> Pushing snow from a driveway or parking lot onto a road or depositing snow in a way that blocks a drivers' "safety vision" is specifically prohibited in section 257.677(a) of the Michigan Vehicle Code. Doing so is a misdemeanor punishable by a fine of up to $100 and/or a jail sentence of up to 90 days.


As for widening the street, it's generally illegal to plow the street unless you are hired by the government.

Of course these things can be excused on a case-by-case basis for specific circumstances, but being polite and legal is an important general practice...anything else should be the rare exception, should involve permission when appropriate, and should be done with extra care to avoid causing a problem or bothering anyone.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

My ass first Stree My ass first Street goes I only put it in the street at I only put it in the street at the end of the driveway when after after that


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Especially if it's wet I see Especially if it's wet icy snow. it's less it's less slippery and that stop sign is always a patch of ice. It's been much safer since I started doing it


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Burkartsplow;1595505 said:


> I did the same thing for an old lady last storm. She asked how much and I said nothing. She went inside and brought out a freshly baked banana nut bread. Kept me going the next 24 hrs.


hell, I would have told her to give you her number, and then call her during every storm and let you know when you will be by to plow her driveway in exchange for another banana bread!

I am guilty of putting the snow from my own house out in the street, BUT its a private way, so the town has nothing to say, and I always clean up the end of my neighbors driveways in the cul de sac where I stack it. I also keep the street wider and cleaner than any of the others in the area.

I'm also guilty of helping the elderly, I suppose I should keep an eye out for the pretty girls too!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

A good deed for the day, always worth it! I try and look for one everyday. I hope the kids in school are learning stuff like this.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

birddseedd;1598715 said:


> My ass first Stree My ass first Street goes I only put it in the street at I only put it in the street at the end of the driveway when after after that





birddseedd;1598717 said:


> Especially if it's wet I see Especially if it's wet icy snow. it's less it's less slippery and that stop sign is always a patch of ice. It's been much safer since I started doing it


Not sure what you said there but shouldn't you be out working?

This was the scene on Howard near W. Michigan Avenue just a few minutes ago


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Grassman09;1598563 said:


> I did one of my regular clients on the street across from me. Some of the snow spilled out into the road and I also noticed the city hasn't cleared the street too well. So figured I'd widen to street. I thought I was doing the 2 neighbours that live at the end a favor. I'm doing my drive and one of the neighbours comes over to me and is *****ing I put all of my clients snow up on his property. I explained what I did but he was still pissed. I know better for next time and will leave the road as is.
> 
> I had a milf come out and asked if I'd plow her for $40. I graciously accepted. When I rang the bell to get my cash her and some other milf came to the door all scantly clad. :crying:


AND??? we're waiting!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

REAPER;1598776 said:


> Not sure what you said there but shouldn't you be out working?
> 
> This was the scene on Howard near W. Michigan Avenue just a few minutes ago


I was working. i was using speach to text on my pda phone...... is why that statement came out not making any sense.

for one.... i do not cuss so easily. please understand that was my dang phone. shouldnt use speech to text when i have a cold,,,, or am working,,, or driving....

what i was trying to say was this

as far as my street goes. i do plow it. i can keep it cleaner than the city trucks and like to have it nice and clean from my house to the road. esspicialy at the stop sign which untill i started on it, was always very very icy.

and when i do put snow in the road, its at the end of a driveway, just before i pile it into the yard.

forgive me for the rude and illegible typos.


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

I will usually plow up the wet heavy county plow crap at the end of drives for any one it takes 1 maybe 2 passes. Plowed the driveway of a lady who looked like she was ready to cry. Her snowblower wouldn't run so I did her drive way. Come to find out she does house cleaning for a living!! Big bonus when your a bachelor!! So I now plow her driveway and do the walks in trade for a monthly cleaning of my houseThumbs Up


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

It may be illegal but I plow intersections all the time during a storm. It's a lot easier for me with a V plow in scoop to clean it up than a 10 wheeler with a dustpan and wing plow trying to get turned around. I don't do it during the day with lots of traffic around but at night or with little traffic, I do it regularly. I also will plow road I live on, and will sand it at times too.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1595363 said:


> I saw an older man using a plastic snow scoop to clear the heavy wet bank left by the highway plows...so I pulled in, and back-dragged it out and pushed it away. Took me all of 1 whole minute, and you would have thought I gave him a $100 bill.


I did same thing last storm 
Went by with the loader and this guy digging his walk out corner lot. Where the city bank snow up about 5ft tall I loaded one lot and driving back by and he was still digging on it So I pulled up and 1 scoop it was cleaned
Few days later I got gift card to Hardee's from that guy and thank you card Note said he been digging on it for 1 hr


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

MSS Mow;1617632 said:


> It may be illegal but I plow intersections all the time during a storm. It's a lot easier for me with a V plow in scoop to clean it up than a 10 wheeler with a dustpan and wing plow trying to get turned around. I don't do it during the day with lots of traffic around but at night or with little traffic, I do it regularly. I also will plow road I live on, and will sand it at times too.


I clear the entrance to my local convenience store too. Always hated trying to get moving- uphill- and out into the highway for years with a 2x car or truck..so I always clear it.
I also knock down the banks on the snowmobile crossings...and even add snow to them when the melting is bad..I'm a sledder..


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I cleared around 60 drives for free and many more ends. I was having fun lol and handed out cards. Pretty sure it's landed me another 4 customers for sure. Hoping for more but we'll see.


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Last week we had about 8" of heavy wet snow. I did this for a few people, because the snow where the city went by was over 4' and there were a few old people trying to shovel it. So I took my skid loader and cleaned it all up for them and did one whole driveway that was about 30' x 40' that they normally shovel by hand. Everyone seen me start to help and went right in the house not saying a word. It really made me wonder why do I even waste my time and money. All I wanted was a thank you!!!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I got lots of thanks. I had one lady that pissed me off though. two car wide drive, 4 cars long, hadn't been plowed or shoveled all year. I thought i'd be nice, so i plowed it out, got most of the crap off, got it down to pavement for most of it. Whats she do? walks right past me and doesn't even say thanks. Some people. But out of the MANY MANY drives i cleared, only she didn't thank me so it's all ok.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I did plenty of free plowing. Neighbors, friends, church. Only one involved a wrecker......


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

The world's a better place thanks to guys like you.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I must admit.... As mush as Im all about (TIME IS MONEY) I have tendencies of coin the same for an older couple down the street. They have never once asked for me to clean ther drive, yet I always hit it on my way home every event, I have even seen them shoveling once, and pulled right in and dropped my blade and told them 2 stop cause I got it taken care of! and it NEVER fails, There is always a $50 check in the mailbox the very next day!! I even didnt cash 1 for almost a week 1 time, and they actually walked 2 my house and gave me another, (this time is was $70, cause they said they felt bad they thought I never received it?) I told them NO I got it, I just havent made my plow deposits for the week yet.. They actually forced me to keep the $70 check and there reasoning was (for the time I helped them with there low tire pressure light on there S550) ALL I DID WAS PUT AIR IN THE TIRES FOR THEM!??? 
Does it make me a bad guy, 4 the fact I actually go out of my way 2 make as large of piles as I can at the end of 3 houses in my area... Reason is jus cause I dont like those 3 people!!!! And theres nothing like waking up to a 3' tall snow bank at the end of ur drive, at 530am, that ur G37x sedan CANT get thru!! :crying: 
I gues thats wat happens when U call the fuzz on Ur neighbor for having TO MANY CARS?? :laughing:


----------



## rocks&blocks (Oct 30, 2012)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express once !!!!!! 

But in all seriousness, good on you!! Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i woudl like to do the drive for hte old guy in the neighborhood. but seems he gets to it too fast. and frankly i like him getting the exersize so hell stick around.

if we were to get a big storm i would probably get him before my route. 6 inches is harder to clear than 2


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

birddseedd;1623501 said:


> i woudl like to do the drive for hte old guy in the neighborhood. but seems he gets to it too fast. and frankly i like him getting the exersize so hell stick around.
> 
> if we were to get a big storm i would probably get him before my route. 6 inches is harder to clear than 2


Where did you come from? Holy crap you haven't been on for awhile. Welcome back.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

beanz27;1623997 said:


> Where did you come from? Holy crap you haven't been on for awhile. Welcome back.


howdy. iv been on lawnsite. had issues with my mower.


----------

